# New today ....



## jill55 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi everyone .... today i was told over the phone by my doctor that i have type 2 and that i would get an appointment with the nurse in a few weeks but in the meantime stop eating sugar and all carbs .... I feel shocked and confused and not sure what i do next so would much appreciate your advice


----------



## Ditto (Sep 29, 2017)

Hello Jill, welcome to the forum.  That's not a very nice way to find out, very offhand.  Just don't panic, there's tons of advice off people here.


----------



## Susie P (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi Jill I can understand how you feel  I got diagnosed over the phone early Sept and my appt is not until 18 October it is very confusing but there is lots of good advice on here.


----------



## jill55 (Sep 29, 2017)

Thanks im glad i came across this forum tonight as you feel like you have been hit with a sledgehammer....


----------



## Susie P (Sep 29, 2017)

Yep exactly how I felt ,like I should be doing something but not sure what


----------



## jill55 (Sep 29, 2017)

I just feel total panic hardly dare eat a thing ... should i buy a blood sugar meter right now ot should i wait .... i guess asking here and reading the forums is a good start ?


----------



## Susie P (Sep 29, 2017)

Sit tight because I feel sure some of the more knowledgeable members will post when they see this thread and they have lots of useful links etc . Me personally I am just trying to be sensible with my diet and take exercise until I see the diabetic specialist nurse. I am seriously thinking of purchasing a meter though.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Hi everyone .... today i was told over the phone by my doctor that i have type 2 and that i would get an appointment with the nurse in a few weeks but in the meantime stop eating sugar and all carbs .... I feel shocked and confused and not sure what i do next so would much appreciate your advice


Hi jill and a warm welcome to our friendly forum ~ sorry to hear of your dx (diagnosis) but glad you found us as there is a wealth of knowledge & experience here to offer you advice ~ encouragement and support.

I agree with you that being dx sure does come as a shock & understand fully how you are feeling right now. We've been there! You're bound to be confused because you were informed that you have diabetes in what I surmise was a short phone call from your GP with little more information than to see the nurse in a few weeks and to *STOP eating sugar & carbs*! You were left high and dry thus your confusement. Being dx is also a daunting prospect but diabetes is a condition that is manageable so please don't despair.

You don't have to _stop _eating carborhydrates ~ just cut them down. Carbs are our main source of energy and provide important nutrients for good health and a healthy, balanced diet. All the carbs we eat or drink are broken down into glucose. The type and amount we consume can make a difference to our bgl (Blood glucose levels) and diabetes management.

The two main types of carbs to avoid are:~
1. STARCHY FOODS such as:~
White bread ~ rice ~ pasta ~ potatoes ~ (one or two baby new potatoes are ok) ~ mashed potatoes ~ breakfast cereals ~ couscous and yams.
2. SUGARS ~ these can be divided into _naturally _occurring *and *_added _sugars.
*Naturally occurring sugars are found in fruits (fructose) we call grapes *sugar bombs*~  and some dairy foods (lactose)
*Added sugars are found in sweets ~ chocolate ~ sugary drinks & desserts.

Everyone needs some carborhydrates every day. The actual amount that we need to eat will depend on your age ~ activity levels ~ and the goals you are contemplating to achieve ie trying to lose weight ~ improve bgls or improve sports performance. The total amount of carbs eaten will have the biggest effect on your glucose levels. One last thing to be considered is portion size ~ so if you're used to having a large meal portion then it would be wise to reduce this but top it up with vegetables.

I think that's enough for you to read at the moment as I don't want to overwhelm you anymore than you already are but here is a link for you to read at your leisure which I'm sure you will find very useful.

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/

Take care and do please stay with us as others will come along to offer their support & advice too especially regarding self testing meter kits to test your bgls. x
Post edited.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 30, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Hi everyone .... today i was told over the phone by my doctor that i have type 2 and that i would get an appointment with the nurse in a few weeks but in the meantime stop eating sugar and all carbs .... I feel shocked and confused and not sure what i do next so would much appreciate your advice


Welcome jill55. being positive like you is the way to go ! Cutting the sugar & carbs will do you very well. T2 your pancreas could work in varying degrees. Could be 80% or 10%. T1 is 0%. You are doing the right thing joining this very friendly site & gaining info.


----------



## jill55 (Sep 30, 2017)

Thankyou for your kind words all and support and thankyou wirral lass for your post as you have been  much more help than my doctor ...


----------



## jill55 (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks Susie for your advice too as it sounds like our stories are similar with off hand docs ..


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Thankyou for your kind words all and support and thankyou wirral lass for your post as you have been  much more help than my doctor ...


Its a shame that _some _GP's are too quick to dismiss their patients once they have informed them of their diagnosis leaving them in total despair and confusion like yourself. This may be because of the time element allotted to each patient whether in person or by telephone. Do let us know when you are given an appointment date to see Nursie. You might like to go *equipped* with a note of questions ~ we can help you with this if you so wish. Take care and try to relax this evening x


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 30, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Its a shame that _some _GP's are too quick to dismiss their patients once they have informed them of their diagnosis leaving them in total despair and confusion like yourself. This may be because of the time element allotted to each patient whether in person or by telephone. Do let us know when you are given an appointment date to see Nursie. You might like to go *equipped* with a note of questions ~ we can help you with this if you so wish. Take care and try to relax this evening x


P.S.
@Jill. I can highly recommend the book CARB & CALORIE COUNTER which has over 1700 coloured photo's of a wide range of food and drink items. The carborhydrate ~ calorie ~ protein ~ fat ~ saturated fat ~ and fibre values are clearly displayed in colour-coded circles below each photo.

This highly visible approach makes it incredibly quick & easy to see the nutrient content if the food & drink you consume. CARB & CALS Is the perfect support tool for carb counting in diabetes ~ weight management  ~ portion control and general healthy eating.  If you wish you can purchase it from Amazon for £10.99. What I like about this book is that it has a section at the rear of the book that gives ideas of carbs content etc for when dining out. There is also a pocket size version for when your'e out & about that will fit into a handbag or jacket pocket. This is £6.99 also from Amazon. I find both these books little treasures to own. Hope you find them as useful as I and many others here have too. Take care x


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 30, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Hi everyone .... today i was told over the phone by my doctor that i have type 2 and that i would get an appointment with the nurse in a few weeks but in the meantime stop eating sugar and all carbs .... I feel shocked and confused and not sure what i do next so would much appreciate your advice


Jill...so disappointed to hear of yet another member given their diagnosis this way...exactly the same 'introduction' I had to diabetes...fortunately you have come to the forum early...you don't need to wait until you see the nurse before you start to manage your diabetes...I expect at the moment it is overwhelming...there is so much information available on how to manage/control your blood sugars...however...one of the first things I would advise you to do is to get a copy of Type 2 Diabetes The First Year...by Gretchen Becker...she is type 2 herself...takes you through her first year from her diagnosis month by month...explains what diabetes is...how/why it develops...answers so many of the questions we all have...is it our fault (the answer is no)...can we delay/avoid complications (Yes we can)...explains precisely what we need to avoid...gives details of how & why we should test/self monitor our blood...it is so well written... an easy read...often we are given the diagnosis...told to wait for an appointment...just left to fend for ourselves...I do firmly believe before we can achieve good management...lower our blood sugars...we need to understand what type 2 diabetes is...if you can get the book (available on Amazon)...it will give you a good head start before your appointment...put you in a position where you can ask the right questions...diabetes is a perfectly manageable condition...once you find the right routine...one that suits you...good luck...ask any questions you need to here...no doubt one of us will have the answer...keep us updated.


----------



## jill55 (Sep 30, 2017)

Thankyou Bubbsie i will get the book you have said and thanks for your  advice ... im so glad i found this forum as it makes you feel less alone whilst trying to get my head around the diagnosis and what it means as people make you feel that somehow its your fault because you are carrying a wee bit extra weight


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 30, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Thankyou Bubbsie i will get the book you have said and thanks for your  advice ... im so glad i found this forum as it makes you feel less alone whilst trying to get my head around the diagnosis and what it means as people make you feel that somehow its your fault because you are carrying a wee bit extra weight


Jill...honestly I cannot recommend that book highly enough...it will explain how it develops...why...what you can do to lower your blood sugars and so much more...sadly often type 2 is viewed as fault based...its not your fault...don't subscribe to that...there is such a lot you can do to improve your health...get your diabetes under control...and you can start tomorrow if you want to...sometimes the advice we get from our health care professionals is not the best...often archaic...limiting...read the book...post any questions you have here...there are many experienced type 2s that will be happy to offer advice/suggestions...anything at all...we've all been there...know exactly how daunting it can be...once you gain a little more knowledge...you'll feel more confident...then can ask specific questions...no doubt in time you'll be offering support to another in the same position...here on the forum...that's how many of us started...good luck....don't panic...and don't rush...take things at your won pace...it can/does get better honestly.


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 30, 2017)

Jill I forgot to say you can preview the book before you buy it on Amazon...will give you a good insight to the contents.


----------



## Susie P (Sep 30, 2017)

I have purchased the book only just started to read it but very impressed and can see that it is worth every penny


----------



## Bubbsie (Sep 30, 2017)

Susie P said:


> I have purchased the book only just started to read it but very impressed and can see that it is worth every penny


It really is Susie...changed my whole approach to how I manage my diabetes...absolutely worth every penny...I'm diagnosed just over a year...about to read it again.


----------



## scottishlass (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi Jill and a big warm welcome to the club.  I was diagnosed in June this year and, like you, was totally overwhelmed by the news.  Fear not! With this forum you are no longer alone - loads of support and excellent advice.  I find the Gretchen Becker book really useful and keep going back to it.
You'll soon get the hang of carb control - recipes on this site are a good source of ideas if you get stuck.


----------



## jill55 (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks Scottishlass ... Just bought the book tonight after reading the preview as Bubbsie said  and have had a clear out of kitchen cupboards that had the dreaded honey and dried fruits lurking in it along with the biscuits and whatever else but oh my the things that contain sugar and carbs that you did not even think about before .... somebody said we should only have 80g of carbs per day is that right or is it all down to eat individual as to what we can have ?


----------



## trophywench (Oct 1, 2017)

It's completely down to the individual as to what amount of carbs their body will tolerate without suffering - so nobody can tell you that - you have to test, review and adjust you diet once you see what happens when you eat X or Y.

I love your doctor! - so clueless about carbs apparently ,,,,,, even a lettuce leaf or a slice of cucumber contain carbs - OK so a negligible amount, OK - but they are still there!

It is therefore virtually impossible to give up eating all carbs.  Twerp!

Unless of course he truly does want you to live on protein and fats alone? - somehow I think NOT !  LOL


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 1, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Thanks Scottishlass ... Just bought the book tonight after reading the preview as Bubbsie said  and have had a clear out of kitchen cupboards that had the dreaded honey and dried fruits lurking in it along with the biscuits and whatever else but oh my the things that contain sugar and carbs that you did not even think about before .... somebody said we should only have 80g of carbs per day is that right or is it all down to eat individual as to what we can have ?


Jill...I have never counted the total number of carbs I have per day...I try to stick to foods that have a low carb content...if you check the labels on foods you buy the carb content is given...usually it list the number of carbs per 100 gms...I aim for no more than 5% carbs per 100 gms...I feel reasonably safe with that...diet with diabetes is very much an individual matter...what suits me...doesn't spike (raise) my BG might not suit you...this is where testing is a real benefit...I test before I eat...then two hours after eating...that shows me how much my  BG has reacted to the food I have eaten...we should be aiming for a rise of no more than 2-3mmols...have you made a decision on whether to test or not yet...something for you to consider once you have got your head around this a little more.


----------



## jill55 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi and yes ive just ordered the code free monitor as i feel that 2 weeks is too long to wait until i see the nurse andit surely is the only way to check your levels i cannae say im looking forward to stabbing my thumb but i guess you get used to it x


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 1, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Hi and yes ive just ordered the code free monitor as i feel that 2 weeks is too long to wait until i see the nurse andit surely is the only way to check your levels i cannae say im looking forward to stabbing my thumb but i guess you get used to it x


Jill...it's not difficult...the first couple are the worse...once you see the benefits...it'll be like second nature...I dare say the nurse may well advise you there is no need to test when you see her...many of us were told that...lots of excuses are given...we'll become obsessive ...the quarterly HbA1c test is enough...I was advised not to test by at least three different 'professionals'...I ignored that...tested regularly...as you say...it is only way we have of monitoring the effect our diet/activities have on our blood sugars.


----------



## Maz2 (Oct 2, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum Jill.  Trophy Wench is absolutely right you cannot give up all carbs otherwise you could not have any veg or salad.  Nothing but protein and fat is not very balanced.  My GP told me (pre-diabetic), balanced diet and about 120 g per day of carbs but I would think for diabetics it would be less, not sure.  As people say testing is the way to find out what suits you and what does not.


----------



## Ditto (Oct 2, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Hi and yes ive just ordered the code free monitor as i feel that 2 weeks is too long to wait until i see the nurse andit surely is the only way to check your levels i cannae say im looking forward to stabbing my thumb but i guess you get used to it x


Hello Jill and welcome to the forum. Don't stab your thumb, stab your little finger, that's what I do.


----------



## jill55 (Oct 4, 2017)

Morning everyone please excuse me if this sounds silly but ive  just done my first test with the code  free monitor managed that okay but i seem to have a piece in the kit that i cant work out : it looks like the bit that goes on the end of the lance just wanted to make sure ive not set it up wrong ? Also thanks to wirral lass for saying about the carb book its a great help


----------



## Robin (Oct 4, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Morning everyone please excuse me if this sounds silly but ive  just done my first test with the code  free monitor managed that okay but i seem to have a piece in the kit that i cant work out : it looks like the bit that goes on the end of the lance just wanted to make sure ive not set it up wrong ? Also thanks to wirral lass for saying about the carb book its a great help


They usually come supplied with an alternative end piece for the lancet, for a minority of people who can't use their fingers and have to use other bits of their body to obtain a drop of blood, so you can safely ignore it.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Oct 4, 2017)

Welcome Jill from a fellow T2


----------



## jill55 (Oct 5, 2017)

Thankyou Ralph .... Okay so ive been diagnosed as T2 for a week now and have been trying hard to get my diet as right as i can however tonight i feel quite dizzy and in need of something sweet is this normal once you stop sugar


----------



## Amigo (Oct 5, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Thankyou Ralph .... Okay so ive been diagnosed as T2 for a week now and have been trying hard to get my diet as right as i can however tonight i feel quite dizzy and in need of something sweet is this normal once you stop sugar



Yes this happened to me jill. Our bodies are so used to sugar intake that they take badly to deprivation initially but it will adapt don’t worry.


----------



## Susie P (Oct 6, 2017)

Hi Jill How are you getting on with the glucose monitor? I'm hoping to get mine this weekend.


----------



## jill55 (Oct 12, 2017)

Hi Susie i find it reassuring as im still waiting to see the diabetic nurse so it helps give me some idea if im doing right or not .... i dont much like the stabbing my thumb bit but have taken dittos advice and use the side of it ... how are you doing ?


----------



## Susie P (Oct 12, 2017)

I have my appt on Wednesday and waiting for meter to get here will let u know how I get on


----------



## Wirrallass (Oct 13, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Hi Susie i find it reassuring as im still waiting to see the diabetic nurse so it helps give me some idea if im doing right or not .... i dont much like the stabbing my thumb bit but have taken dittos advice and use the side of it ... how are you doing ?


Not wise to test on thumbs jill ~ or index fingers ~ best to use your other hand digits ~ I mostly use my little fingers like @Ditto does ~ no probs with blood supply there


----------



## Bloden (Oct 13, 2017)

Hiya Jill and welcome. I can't believe they STILL think it's ok to give someone their diagnosis over the phone. Shocking. I'm glad you found our cosy little forum. Lots of decent people here with a wealth of experience.


----------



## jill55 (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi everyone i wonder if anyone can advise me ? yesterday i had my first meeting with a nurse at the clinic who told me i had to do much better with my levels which 3 weeks in from diagnosis are around 7.9 and that i had to get to under 6 ? i thought i was doing okay as my first reading was 200 mdl she said ? also ive lost 8 pounds in weight so yes i know i have a lot more to do but i thought id made a good start or am i wrong ? maybe my doctors practice is in the dark ages i dont know ?


----------



## Ljc (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi Jill. You are doing well !!  This is a marathon not a sprint. 

I hope this clears Things up. 
The 7.9 fingerpricks are an on the spot test, ie tests your blood glucose at that time
Where as The Hb1ac Test,  mostly a blood sample taken from your arm and sent off to be tested is often given as a figure , ie 20 or in old money a % ie 8.1, is measuring the average of your blood glucose levels over past 12or so weeks
So the readings are actually very different to a fingerprick Test.

I believe what she meant by having to be under 6 is the old % measurement for the Hb1ac  rather than your finger prick test. So please don’t panic ok, because as I said at the beginning of my post, you are doing well 

Here is a conversion chart for the not so new and old Hb1ac figures
Back in a mo with a link
http://baspath.co.uk/Hba1c_table.pdf.

Personally I feel she is expecting too much of you too soon.


----------



## jill55 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thankyou so much Lin for your help and yes i feel a little like im failing somehow by her attitude it feels like its my fault for having diabetes and her siet advice seems to be the complete opposite to what you knowledgeable folks say x


----------



## jill55 (Oct 14, 2017)

diet advice even ...


----------



## Bubbsie (Oct 14, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Thankyou so much Lin for your help and yes i feel a little like im failing somehow by her attitude it feels like its my fault for having diabetes and her siet advice seems to be the complete opposite to what you knowledgeable folks say x


Jill...unfortunately that is something many of us here have had to get used to...the attitude...ignore it...continue on with your plan...7.9 is a little high...but nothing drastic...it will come down...agree with @Ljc it does take time...you can't rush it...you've have made progress...lost weight...testing your BGs is  a huge step forward...diet is very much an individual matter...what is tolerable for me may not be for you...this is where testing our BGs is so useful...obviously try to avoid anything carb heavy...try different foods...then test...your meter will tell you what is suitable...there is a great chapter on this in the book...it's not your fault...its not our fault...no one here chose to be diabetic...we just are...besides it's not important how we got it...its how we manage it...concentrate on that...forget about the bad appointment...its done...by your next one you will have more experience...knowledge...and doubtless lower blood sugars...at diagnosis I was 17.4...now I average  5.7...it has taken me over a year...you will get there...we just need to help you build up your confidence.


----------



## Ally beetle (Oct 14, 2017)

I overdo it on the carb and I suffer for a day or so to get it back down which is a  bumer


----------



## jill55 (Oct 14, 2017)

Thankyou Bubbsie im so glad i found this forum as you are all so helpful and understanding


----------



## Ljc (Oct 15, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Thankyou so much Lin for your help and yes i feel a little like im failing somehow by her attitude it feels like its my fault for having diabetes and her siet advice seems to be the complete opposite to what you knowledgeable folks say x


Oh yes, the dietary advise of some in the nhs in my opinion, leaves a lot to be desired.  Some have cottoned on that it is carbs our bodies can’t deal with to well, others believe otherwise and go by the * eatwell guide/plate* that thefood industry helped to formulate.strange that isn’t it, this guide may be ok for muggles but we often don’t do well on it. 

Soon your meter will start showing lower pre and post meal numbers.  
The one thing you mustn’t do is go mad on cutting down on or trying to cut out the fast acting carbs as it’s very likely to lead to failure instead lower them gradually and try to find substitutes that you and your body likes. 

Unfortunately Diabetes is so individual in what carbohydrates it can and can’t handle, ie some here can have porridge while others here dare not as their BGs will rocket. 
We’ve actually got one member on here who is able to eat lots of fruit 
This is where our meter becomes our best mate and why we recommend self testing. 
Even if the Hb1ac is done every three months it only tells part of the story.


----------



## jill55 (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi everyone has anyone ever done something silly with their diet ? reason i ask is because i ate chocolate yesterday after being so careful and i feel like ive set myself back so much my mum passed away on monday though she had dementia for a long time its still such a horrible time but i guess my question is will my sugar levels take weeks now to  go down or will i be okay if i get back on track ?


----------



## Susie P (Oct 20, 2017)

So sorry to hear about Ur mum Jill I lost my mum about 10 yrs ago with dementia and it was a horrible time . I'm sure a bit of chocolate won't set you back too much .


----------



## jill55 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks Susie x


----------

